# 24 Day 5 (Season 5 - OAD 1/23/06) 11:00am - 12:00pm



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Ok, so we can at least talk about the previews that were shown last week now...

It's hard to believe that those previews were all for tonites show, but if it was, then tonite is gonna be another big show.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Observation and/or curiousity question -- does anyone remember a prior season where the moles were as quickly identified within the show?

It seems like in the past the possibility of a mole wasn't revealed until several hours into the season, while this season we've seen who the bad guy's "inside man" (or men in this seasons case) are known very early on.

--

Adding to these comments - it seems (so far at least) that the previews that have been shown are cuts from several future episodes. Interesting approach. Not a direct "next week on 24..." clip, just various hints as to what will be coming.

Much of the past several seasons have included the "next week on 24" style, which I know frustrates many of the "no preview spoilers" crowd. With FOX having splash previews for 24 throughout much of the football game this past weekend, it might have been difficult to avoid, but hopefully everyone will be happy so far.

Either way, given the current events on 24, it's not that hard to anticipate much of what goes on from week to week (as in coming events). For a lot of the show, it's fairly predictable, but still a darn fun ride to get there.

--

Darn, I will say that in talking about thsi week's show with co-workers I had anticipated an over/under of 3 on the body count, but it looks like the bet should have been "under"

--

On the plus side, it seems that Jack is a smart cookie and has defended himself nicely (ignoring the cracked rib) and helped sniff out who the moles are. Unfortunately who the moles are doesn't tell anyone (at least yet) what the plan is for the stolen nerve gas. I figure this part of the story arc will run several episodes before we get to see what that plan is.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Boy has Edgar been hittin' the cheeseburgers or what?


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

But he's not fat - he's big boned! 

Back to the episode: Anyone else give an extra cheer when Jack popped the surgical scissors further into the assassins' neck? 

Also, I realize that we are coming up to Hour 6 ... but does it seem like we are learning alot of secrets rather quickly? Either that or this is going to be a very complex story.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm still not through to the end yet, so this might be a smeek, but I just had to pop in and say that Edgar is *such* a girl! Pouting over Chloe's secrets... he must be PMSing or something....

"...we'll get together and drink some chamomille tea..." 

Oh, and Chloe's slam-piece is a mole. Now *there's* a shock.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Anyone think Spencer looks like Pauly Shore?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

The extra shove was total Jack. Loved it! Man, this show rocks. Sure, there are eye roll moments, but they're totally worth it.


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

busyba said:


> Oh, and Chloe's slam-piece is a mole. Now *there's* a shock.


CTU should have a sign that reads "Mole free for XXX days!"

This is shaping up to be a great season. The Hobbit is the best. CTU. Director. Ever! I hope they keep Sean Astin around for a while.

Seriously, with Chloe around, what's the point of Edgar? Do we really need two different extremes of CTU workers around? At least Chloe's funny when she's annoyed/being annoying/herself. Edgar just sucks.

The Tony fake out was NOT cool! The writers better not tease us like that with his health for the rest of the season!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cheerdude said:


> ...Back to the episode: Anyone else give an extra cheer when Jack popped the surgical scissors further into the assassins' neck?


Oh, that was just priceless! My wife, daughter and I all went "eeeewww!" at the same time. It was great.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Gotta love the "unwitting" mole!! Does anyone else think the president is somehow "in" on everything? He's such a sleaze of a character - no redeeming qualities whatsoever. He's at least a lot more watchable compared to Pres. Palmer!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

bdowell said:


> Adding to these comments - it seems (so far at least) that the previews that have been shown are cuts from several future episodes. Interesting approach. Not a direct "next week on 24..." clip, just various hints as to what will be coming.


I think that the first promo after the big 4-episode premiere was a compilation of clips from multiple future episodes, as a special "if you liked the first taste, you'll love the rest" kind of thing, but that subsequent promos will be of the typical "next week" variety.



cheerdude said:


> Back to the episode: Anyone else give an extra cheer when Jack popped the surgical scissors further into the assassins' neck?


My first reaction was, "oh well... not gonna get much intel from _him_" 

I'm gonna say it here first: I bet Sean Astin turns out to be a mole too.


----------



## Frank_M (Sep 9, 2001)

I think the "unwitting mole" is a nod from the 24 folks who are saying 'ok, we get it... we've overdone the mole thing'. I swear to god, though, when anyone walks into that back room thing, the presumption of guilt sets in.

And I do like how they're not letting things linger. Looks like old Walt won't make it to the end game... which is good. 24 words best when it is made up of layers. You know... like an onion. Or a parfait. I forget which.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I've never seen any television show consistently portray the president and his entire office as such a lame moronic individual totally out of touch with the real world.

Just like Chloe pretty much "expected" a mole once a terrorist activity started going down, you'd think the Secret Service would lock down everybody around the president for 48 hours, too... including the president and his wife.


----------



## xtopher_66 (Jan 8, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> Anyone think Spencer looks like Pauly Shore?


Actually, he reminds me of Mark Wahlberg.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

dswallow said:


> I've never seen any television show consistently portray the president and his entire office as such a lame moronic individual totally out of touch with the real world.


You must not watch the news then.









IBTL.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

xtopher_66 said:


> Actually, he reminds me of Mark Wahlberg.


Yeah, I guess I can see that a little bit.

It'd help if we saw lots of Spencer in just his underwear.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

So let me get this straight.... I know we are stetching the time line aspects....

But the start of the episode we find the First Lady...

She is brought back to conciousness (sp?)... Then given a sedative to knock her back out, and this is awake enough to sneak out the window of a secure facility....

I love stretching the imagination but that one was a little too quick... maybe across two episodes, but....

I think them showing us clips for the next few episodes is a great diversion, as you can really tell now they got a lot of feedback that the clips gave away too much.

Between showing 3 or 4 episodes work, and shuffling up the order... You "know" what is eventually going to happen... just not what order it is going to be in.

The scissors where great......


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

tivotvaddict said:


> Does anyone else think the president is somehow "in" on everything?


I thought that was possible at first, but if he was in on it, why risk having the chief of staff steal the archived document from the first lady? He could have just gotten it from her, destroyed it and then sent her away.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

spartanstew said:


> I thought that was possible at first, but if he was in on it, why risk having the chief of staff steal the archived document from the first lady? He could have just gotten it from her, destroyed it and then sent her away.


Not that I think the President is in on it, but considering how this President is portrayed as an imbecile, he might just not have thought about that option.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Somehow I doubt the President is going to believe that his good buddy and Chief of Staff Cummings is in on this..


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Droobiemus said:


> CTU should have a sign that reads "Mole free for XXX days!"


Awesome, just awesome!

In fact, I think I'll make a little sign that says just that for my cube.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I like Samwise as the Director. And I like that the director (thus far) seems like he's worthy of the position.


----------



## JsterQ (Jan 9, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> Somehow I doubt the President is going to believe that his good buddy and Chief of Staff Cummings is in on this..


I think it seems that the pres will end up being in on it, but not actually know it--he seems a little flaky to me.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

It was great seeing Robert Rusler again! (B5's Lt. Keffer) He had a neat & tidy end, now, didn't he? If you open a can of whoop-ass, Jack Bauer jumps out...



Droobiemus said:


> Edgar just sucks.


You mean thuckths.

Greg


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> So let me get this straight.... I know we are stetching the time line aspects....
> 
> But the start of the episode we find the First Lady...
> 
> ...


thanks. I knew something about that was bothering me. It seems a little stretched out to me too.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

The one thing you HAVE to let go if you're going to enjoy 24 is the timeline. If it was realistic, and the first lady woke up from the sedative in hour 10, it just would not be the same effect.

Other things should try to be as realistic as they can make them, but timeline stuff i'll give them a free pass on most of the time.

I like that the "moles" are already outed. 

I decided to not watch the previews from now on, because I thought the "nerve gas" revelation from last week's previews was a bit too much. Did they change something? Just more generic stuff from future episodes now?

-smak-


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

No way is the president a baddie. Just inept. That's how and why Walt is doing what he's doing. He must have been talked into turning because of the opportunity presented by a weak president who can be controlled and manipulated.

Also, Lynn is too much of an arrogant jerk to be a mole. Double agents tend to lay low and blend in.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Did the First Lady really take a sedative? Or was she just resting...


----------



## bc0312 (Dec 25, 2002)

Why didn't the 1st lady's assistant confirm that she had put a piece of paper in her blouse?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

cheerdude said:


> Did the First Lady really take a sedative? Or was she just resting...


I didn't think she was doped up. Just relaxing and napping after being riled up.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

bc0312 said:


> Why didn't the 1st lady's assistant confirm that she had put a piece of paper in her blouse?


What good would that do? All Evelyn could confirm is that she put paper in her bra. Martha was away from Evelyn after that and could have removed it herself.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I thought at some point Martha would realize the only person who knew where the paper was hidden was Evelyn. And when confronted. Evelyn would say that she told Cummings.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

tivotvaddict said:


> Gotta love the "unwitting" mole!! Does anyone else think the president is somehow "in" on everything? He's such a sleaze of a character - no redeeming qualities whatsoever. He's at least a lot more watchable compared to Pres. Palmer!


um no. the prez probably cant feed himself, much less plot something  if mike and cummins weren't there, he'd probably go into the closet and hide.

I disagree...palmer had so much more charisma and presence. this guy ...you can tell he has no clue what he'd doing.



cheerdude said:


> But he's not fat - he's big boned!
> 
> Back to the episode: Anyone else give an extra cheer when Jack popped the surgical scissors further into the assassins' neck?
> .


doesn't make sense. He's told others not to shoot/kill so they can pump them for info but when it comes to his life he just kills the guy instead of knocking him out?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

newsposter said:


> doesn't make sense. He's told others not to shoot/kill so they can pump them for info but when it comes to his life he just kills the guy instead of knocking him out?


Uh, he was in the heat of it with a pair of scissors in his face. The only guaranteed way to win that fight is kill the other dude.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

I think this case of the mole was a little different. I mean this guy really thought he was working for the white house. Did you see the shock on his face when he saw the dead guy? Then he immediately spills the beans!! That isn't the work of a professional spy. I miss Nina...and Mandy....


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I am forgetting, who ordered the SS agent to kill Jack last season?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

newsposter said:


> doesn't make sense. He's told others not to shoot/kill so they can pump them for info but when it comes to his life he just kills the guy instead of knocking him out?


He was messin' with Jack's man. Of course Jack popped him.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

smak said:


> I decided to not watch the previews from now on, because I thought the "nerve gas" revelation from last week's previews was a bit too much. Did they change something? Just more generic stuff from future episodes now?


hehe... you decide not to watch the previews then immediately ask about them.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> I thought at some point Martha would realize the only person who knew where the paper was hidden was Evelyn. And when confronted. Evelyn would say that she told Cummings.


Exactly.

I was fairly confident Evelyn (the aide) would be killed last night.

Well, the day is still young.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Uh, he was in the heat of it with a pair of scissors in his face. The only guaranteed way to win that fight is kill the other dude.


My take on it was that Jack recognized he was a trained assassin, and thus would never talk. They'd just be wasting time interrogating him to no avail.

Because in my mind, he had the chance to stop before killing him -- and Jack has shown that kind of control before many times.


----------



## wallrus1 (Nov 4, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> My take on it was that Jack recognized he was a trained assassin, and thus would never talk. They'd just be wasting time interrogating him to no avail.
> 
> Because in my mind, he had the chance to stop before killing him -- and Jack has shown that kind of control before many times.


He also knew that the mole was in custody, so he still had a source to find out who sent the assassin


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I am forgetting, who ordered the SS agent to kill Jack last season?


IIRC it was the chief o staff


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I did find it a little silly when Jack said something like - This man is a trained professional...he killed the Doctor and tried to kill me...

Not really sure how that would make him a professional.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> IIRC it was the chief o staff


Walt Cummings?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Donbadabon said:


> I did find it a little silly when Jack said something like - This man is a trained professional...he killed the Doctor and tried to kill me...
> 
> Not really sure how that would make him a professional.


What made him a trained professional was the way he fought. It was two separate sentences.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

off topic for a sec here: Not really a spoiler given the type of show this is,, but I guess it pertains to an upcoming episode, so I am taking no chances.


Spoiler



24 is filming tonight down the street from my Moms in Redondo Beach CA. She was told to expect some loud explosions, and flames shooting up in the sky.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

My recording got screwed up when Buchannan asked Spenser to sit down in the beginning of the investigation. The recording went immediatly into commercials, and everything is fine after that.

Can anyone fill me in on what happened? I notice someone mentioned that the FLOTUS escaped through a window. I didn't see any of that part.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Donbadabon said:


> I thought at some point Martha would realize the only person who knew where the paper was hidden was Evelyn. And when confronted. Evelyn would say that she told Cummings.


I totally agree...or have Evelyn at least say something about her encounter with Cummings.

I do like the angle they choose for the CTU mole....a nice change. I was also glad to see the "secret IT room" back.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Has anybody considered the president is being blackmailed by some bad guys (maybe like jack in season one) and is as a result is orchestrating all this. You can tell he doesnt handle pressure very well.

Walt does his dirty laundry without having it explicitly said, but he does seem to act on orders.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Walt Cummings?


Yes...... (Again IIRC)
Because it certainly wouldn't have been Palmer, Mike, or even the weasle Logan (he wouldn't even torture a suspect, let alone order a hit on Jack)

Does anyone have Season 4 on DVD... It would be in one of the last 3 episodes..


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

newsposter said:


> ...
> I disagree...palmer had so much more charisma and presence. this guy ...you can tell he has no clue what he'd doing. ..


Palmer had more charisma, but he was such a Boy Scout. He worked best when he was conflicted and had to do make difficult choices and I don't think we ever got enough of that.

Logan is a completely inept and I love it. Gregory Itzin is doing a brilliant job.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Also, Lynn is too much of an arrogant jerk to be a mole. Double agents tend to lay low and blend in.


Exactly! What better way to hide the fact that you're a mole by doing things that moles wouldn't ordinarily do?

"It's so crazy, it just might work!" 



TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> off topic for a sec here: Not really a spoiler given the type of show this is,, but I guess it pertains to an upcoming episode, so I am taking no chances.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



An episode of 24 is going to have loud explosions and flames? Wow, that _is_ a spoiler!


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

DougF said:


> Palmer had more charisma, but he was such a Boy Scout. He worked best when he was conflicted and had to do make difficult choices and I don't think we ever got enough of that.
> 
> Logan is a completely inept and I love it. Gregory Itzin is doing a brilliant job.


Yeah, but a Boy Scout as President was new! It's something almost unheard of! I'm reasonably sure inept Presidents have been done before.


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

bc0312 said:


> Why didn't the 1st lady's assistant confirm that she had put a piece of paper in her blouse?


I was wondering that too. She was sitting right there when she did it!!!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> off topic for a sec here: Not really a spoiler given the type of show this is,, but I guess it pertains to an upcoming episode, so I am taking no chances.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


nah, not a spoiler in my book. It's literally going to be a scene in every single season of this show.

I hope you are going to try to break in and get pictures! That stuff is very cool to watch even if it's boring setup most of the time.

So what did they do? Pass out flyers?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Did anyone else catch the "bad guys" saying they were going to crush(or however they phrased it) Moscow with that gas? Good to see that terrorists do go after other countries...


----------



## ParadiseDave (Jun 8, 2000)

Did I see it wrong, or were they panning/tilting/zooming the airport surveillance cameras to track the yellow tie guy while _watching a recording_?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

They didn't pan or tilt, they just jumped from one camera's recording to another (with synced timecodes, it's not all that outlandish).

They did zoom however, but you can zoom on a playback (and on TV you can zoom any video by any factor and still have a viewable picture. )


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I think the bad guys this year are a Soviet spin off republic who feel as though mother Russia has abandon them. Like Chechnya (sp?)


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I think the bad guys this year are *a Soviet spin off republic who feel as though mother Russia has abandon them. Like Chechnya*


You misspelled "German Group".


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

pmyers said:


> Did anyone else catch the "bad guys" saying they were going to crush(or however they phrased it) Moscow with that gas? Good to see that terrorists do go after other countries...


Isn't that just a diversion so they can execute the real plan?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Droobiemus said:


> CTU should have a sign that reads "Mole free for XXX days!"


Classic. :up:


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

The Cylons have a plan?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Donbadabon said:


> I did find it a little silly when Jack said something like - This man is a trained professional...he killed the Doctor and tried to kill me...
> 
> Not really sure how that would make him a professional.


These Assassin Training Schools are really dropping the ball...I mean shouldn't they teach you in the first week never to sneak up behind your prey when you are opposite a reflective surface?!


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

busyba said:


> You misspelled "German Group".


I think the guy that wants to gas Moscow is a Chechnyan wanna-be, but like Mole #3001, he's just a stooge of the REAL bad guys.


----------



## SoJo (Oct 9, 2003)

How is it, that Walt can take and make calls from this Mystery person and no one intercepts it?? Yet when someone makes a call from the Airport during the Hostage stand off NSA is able to intercept it??

Oh well that's what make the show what it is.


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Yes...... (Again IIRC)
> Because it certainly wouldn't have been Palmer, Mike, or even the weasle Logan (he wouldn't even torture a suspect, let alone order a hit on Jack)
> 
> Does anyone have Season 4 on DVD... It would be in one of the last 3 episodes..


I watched it the week before the premier. It was Walt who made the call. The prez kinda knew it was going to happen but told Walt he wanted to hear nothing about anything bad happening to Bauer. Walt took that as a go ahead, but don't fill the prez in on the details.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

SoJo said:


> How is it, that Walt can take and make calls from this Mystery person and no one intercepts it?? Yet when someone makes a call from the Airport during the Hostage stand off NSA is able to intercept it??
> 
> Oh well that's what make the show what it is.


I noticed Walt had an extra knobby antenna on his phone. Probably a scrambler.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Cboath said:


> I watched it the week before the premier. It was Walt who made the call. The prez kinda knew it was going to happen but told Walt he wanted to hear nothing about anything bad happening to Bauer. Walt took that as a go ahead, but don't fill the prez in on the details.


Thanks! So apparently Walt has been in someone's hip pocket for at least 18 months.


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

SoJo said:


> How is it, that Walt can take and make calls from this Mystery person and no one intercepts it?? Yet when someone makes a call from the Airport during the Hostage stand off NSA is able to intercept it??
> 
> Oh well that's what make the show what it is.


I think that just boils down to nobody is looking for it from the white house. That or (I can't really tell) but I think Walt may have one of the scramblers (the same kind as the ones from last year) on his cell.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

newsposter said:


> nah, not a spoiler in my book. It's literally going to be a scene in every single season of this show.
> 
> I hope you are going to try to break in and get pictures! That stuff is very cool to watch even if it's boring setup most of the time.
> 
> So what did they do? Pass out flyers?


Ya, I knew that, but ya if I didn't spoilerize it ( screen name omitted) would of posted a snide remark.

It was in the paper. I'm in Texas, and if she wasn't 83 Years old, I would tell her to go over and take pictures. Paper says it's for episode 16, so im thinking 10Pm?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

They shouldn't have named him Walt. As I bounce between 24 and Lost threads, I get confused...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

If she's 83, they would probably not even notice her sneaking in


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Ya, I knew that, but ya if I didn't spoilerize it ( screen name omitted) would *of* posted a snide remark.


would* have*.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

newsposter said:


> If she's 83, they would probably not even notice her sneaking in


Especially if they set up a hard perimeter.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> Especially if they set up a hard perimeter.


I had to laugh at that again in this episode. They're watching the surveilance video of "Yellow Tie" as he escapes from the airport. Then they see him go into hangar Double-B. Someone says, "How did he get in there?" and Curtis says, "It was outside the secured perimeter." So this dude just walked out of the terminal, behind some buildings and was suddenly outside the secured perimeter? That explains a lot about why CTU has such a hard time maintaining one.

As for Evelyn not standing up for FLOTUS' story about the paper in her bra, I think she's afraid of Walt and doesn't want to lose her job. Therefore, she stayed quiet.

Just a question: If Walt is the Chief of Staff, what is Mike Novak's position?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> Just a question: If Walt is the Chief of Staff, what is Mike Novak's position?


I think he's just a high-level advisor without a specific title.

It still kills me that he has a job in any political administration, let alone being not in prison, after his actions in season 2 (3?).

Jude C. is a good enough actor, though, that I'm willing to overlook that (which is probably exactly what the producers were thinking too).


----------



## Uther (Dec 21, 2001)

devdogaz said:


> Just a question: If Walt is the Chief of Staff, what is Mike Novak's position?


Squirrelly guy.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Uther said:


> Squirrelly guy.


_*BALD*_ Squirrelly guy.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I love this show. Between this show and _Lost_ time seems to just melt away, until you're bummed that the ep is over.

Not really much to add about last night's ep (I did laugh about the "secured perimter" being breached by walking through an exit door and did wonder about how exactly Walt can talk with his terrorist buddies from the Camp David atrium on his cell, but you guys have handled that stuff fairly well).

Oh, I know. Here's something to discuss. At what point does Jack Bauer take over for Chuck Norris as the Baddest Man Ever? Granted, he still has to work on the roundhouse kick, but he's pretty much there.


----------



## loubol (Apr 16, 2003)

Walt saw the the first lady's boob!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

loubol said:


> Walt saw the the first lady's boob!


More than that...why isn't she demanding to be dusted for fingerprints!


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

DreadPirateRob Post #80 said:


> Not really much to add about last night's ep...





loubol Post #81 said:


> Walt saw the the first lady's boob!


Heh, heh... there's always something more to add.


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

Loving the season so far, but I must be the only one here who thinks Astin is working for the now deposed ex-Mr. President, who I think will re-take the White House before the season's over.

Oh, and I think our current Mole (Chloe's boy toy) knew all along who he was working for, he just lied. That, or he, too, is working for the now-deposed ex. Mr. President, and will help him reclaim the White House before the season's over


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

The now-deposed ex-Mr. President is Palmer. Or do you mean Keeler who was removed from office due to injury?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> The now-deposed ex-Mr. President is Palmer. Or do you mean Keeler who was removed from office due to injury?


Yeah...Keeler. I've been wondering about him too...


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

sorry, yeah, by deposed, I mean Keeler has been out of it (literally) but will quickly get support and have enough votes of confidence to remove current dude. Thanks indy!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

We don't know how incapacitated by the plane crash he is, though. It may be a moo point. Like a cow's opinion.


----------



## the new guy (Oct 29, 2004)

hefe said:


> More than that...why isn't she demanding to be dusted for fingerprints!


Walt was wearing gloves when he chloroformed the First Lady and removed the paper from her bra. I am surprised, though, that no one smelled the chloroformed rag in his pocket after the attack, or noticed the smell in the room.

Tim


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

the new guy said:


> Walt was wearing gloves when he chloroformed the First Lady and removed the paper from her bra. I am surprised, though, that no one smelled the chloroformed rag in his pocket after the attack, or noticed the smell in the room.
> 
> Tim


Maybe they just didn't realize the smell coming from Walt was chloroform.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cancermatt said:


> ...Oh, and I think our current Mole (Chloe's boy toy) knew all along who he was working for, he just lied. That, or he, too, is working for the now-deposed ex. Mr. President, and will help him reclaim the White House before the season's over


...nothing is _*ever*_ the way it seems on "24"!


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Great episode! When are they going to secure that back server room, and make CTU employees check their cellphones/pda's at the door? That has been the cause of most of the problems over all of the past seasons. At least they caught the guy early! 
Did we ever find out how/why the gas was encased in concrete under a hanger? 
Also in the first episode did they say the presidential retreat was in Death Valley (might have just imagined that), if so the first lady isn't going to get far.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

DeDondeEs said:


> Also in the first episode did they say the presidential retreat was in Death Valley (might have just imagined that), if so the first lady isn't going to get far.


No, but your question and reasonable conclusion based on that erroneous fact made me laugh.


----------



## Wheens (Jan 1, 2003)

Not meaning to hijack the episode discussion, but something just occured to me.
Didn't Bill Buchannan have a "thing" with Michelle, in Seattle I recall, just prior to last year's "day"? He sure didn't seen overwrought at her death. Not trying to make much of it, just thought it strange.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Wheens said:


> Not meaning to hijack the episode discussion, but something just occured to me.
> Didn't Bill Buchannan have a "thing" with Michelle, in Seattle I recall, just prior to last year's "day"? He sure didn't seen overwrought at her death. Not trying to make much of it, just thought it strange.


Yes, he did. Which is why Jack offered him condolences, I imagine.

But that was over a year and a half ago, Michelle had gone back to Tony...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Until Jack offered his condolences I had completely forgotten about Bill and Michelle. I don't have Hour 1 available to recheck, but I'm pretty sure that the actor playing Bill did not play up that aspect of his backstory when she first died, otherwise it would have reminded me about their thing.

Of course, it could have been that someone (actor or director or producer) felt that it was in the character's nature to suppress his personal feelings under a professional veneer. In which case he did a bang up job of it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> Until Jack offered his condolences I had completely forgotten about Bill and Michelle. I don't have Hour 1 available to recheck, but I'm pretty sure that the actor playing Bill did not play up that aspect of his backstory when she first died, otherwise it would have reminded me about their thing.
> 
> Of course, it could have been that someone (actor or director or producer) felt that it was in the character's nature to suppress his personal feelings under a professional veneer. In which case he did a bang up job of it.


Or they just decided that it was such a minor part of that previous season that they didn't need to go into it in this season and therefore they didn't have Buchannan react to it at all.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> Or they just decided that it was such a minor part of that previous season that they didn't need to go into it in this season and therefore they didn't have Buchannan react to it at all.


Well yeah, but in that case why then have Jack specifically say to Bill "I'm so sorry about Michelle"?

Now, I don't think we needed to see Bill drop to his knees and start wailing while clutching his chest , but I'm pretty sure there wasn't any kind of reaction beyond a strictly professional and/or detached one.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Will Jack grab lunch?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> Well yeah, but in that case why then have Jack specifically say to Bill "I'm so sorry about Michelle"?
> 
> Now, I don't think we needed to see Bill drop to his knees and start wailing while clutching his chest , but I'm pretty sure there wasn't any kind of reaction beyond a strictly professional and/or detached one.


I guess you could read deeply into it and get that out of it, but I see it simply as Jack feeling somewhat responsible for her death (since the only reason she died was because she knew his secret) and simply expressing his remorse to someone who had known her/been her superior in the past.


----------



## Bardman (Aug 26, 2002)

5thcrewman said:


> Will Jack grab lunch?


Sometime after 1 PM, after the Pizza Hut guy delivers to CTU (you know if they let in IT assassins, then the Pizza guy probably has his own credentials) and Jack splits the pizza with his two women, then he'll grab today's USA today and hit the can for a power dump before taking off after terrorists again.

Episode ends with the usual 4-way Split screen:
upper left: President Logan curling up in fetal position under table
upper right: Edgar sneaking last piece of pizza from Pizza Hut box
lower left: Naked Mandy preparing to give Tony a spongebath.
lower right: Jack realizing there's no TP in the stall he's in (damn government cutbacks)


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I don't think anybody mentioned this, but I just rewatched the episode, and when "head guy at CTU" ask's the mole who sent you, they pan back to Cloe, and you can she her shake her head side to side, as to signal him to say No. Is she in on it?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Bardman said:


> ...then he'll hit the can for a power dump before taking off after terrorists again...


Whoa...now there's a picture I'll have trouble getting out of my mind... 



Bardman said:


> ...upper right: Edgar sneaking last piece of pizza from Pizza Hut box...


...after eating the first 11 pieces.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

If somehow the incapacitated President were 100% recovered, there wouldn't be a fight over him taking over. All he would have to do is send a signed letter to the leaders of the House and Senate saying he was taking back the Presidency, and it's done.

Since he didn't "volunteer" to temporarily give up his Presidency, the VP and cabinet could send a letter to congress saying they didn't think he was up to it, and congress could stop him from retaking office by a 2/3 vote.

-smak-


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I don't think anybody mentioned this, but I just rewatched the episode, and when "head guy at CTU" ask's the mole who sent you, they pan back to Cloe, and you can she her shake her head side to side, as to signal him to say No. Is she in on it?


No--I think he was asked the question, didn't answer, and she shook her head in disgust ("I slepot witgh this traitor?!?").


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I don't know it looked like he looked at her for some sort of response. Maybe she knew ( he told her) why he was there, and she thought it was better if he didn't say?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

DeDondeEs said:


> Great episode! When are they going to secure that back server room, and make CTU employees check their cellphones/pda's at the door? That has been the cause of most of the problems over all of the past seasons. At least they caught the guy early!
> Did we ever find out how/why the gas was encased in concrete under a hanger?
> Also in the first episode did they say the presidential retreat was in Death Valley (might have just imagined that), if so the first lady isn't going to get far.


I want to know about the hangar too. They should find that out pretty quick i'd think. Also didn't Walt say something about 'clearing an entrance' or something to the mole? (to get in the gunman) I was half expected to see an unguarded one, just like the one exit in the other season.

As far as the back room, at least they find out pretty quickly things have been breached and they are checking logs etc right in the middle of crises. It's the best they can do without locking it down i guess.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

busyba said:


> Especially if they set up a hard perimeter.


 
____

Kiss him already!!! None of y'all discussed that... I thought Kim Raver played the emotional reunion quite well. I like her character more this season, thus far.

I am not generally a big fan of mixing the lovey stuff in with my actiony type shows. But, can't help but wonder how this tension b/t Audrey and Diane is going to play out and why? Is Diane a mole? Did she get a big payoff for telling someone about Jack?

Other thought - Does it seem like Samwise keeps mum about most everything while Buchanan is in the room?

Or I am just still paranoid, even tho they've given us such a large quantity of moles to play with already?

I LOVE this show!!!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> I guess you could read deeply into it and get that out of it, but I see it simply as Jack feeling somewhat responsible for her death (since the only reason she died was because she knew his secret) and simply expressing his remorse to someone who had known her/been her superior in the past.


He wasn't just her superior...well maybe he was, maybe he wasn't...they never gave us such personal information...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I thought about the ex-President angle too... but figured this was incredibly unlikely, because unless he died or resigned, he would've resumed holding the office of President. If he died, he isn't about to be organizing a coup, and if he's alive but he resigned, what motivation would he have for organizing a coup?

Maybe President Logan has a whole Manchurian Candidate thing going for him, giving orders then blocking them out of his memory. Maybe HE should be the one committed. 

I do agree about the whole cell phone thing. If you see someone who isn't Jack in CTU with a cell phone, it's a bad sign. What kind of intelligence organization has a facility that doesn't block outgoing RF transmissions? At the very least, they should have a picocell that allows cell phone transmissions, but records them for later analysis. Yes, I know, I'm trying to insert reality into a show where reality doesn't belong. Sorry, I'll stop.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Here is some fun. Some one is tracking Jack here:Jacktracker

NOTE- spoilers may be in the comment section


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

What I want to know is how did the rats get exposed to the nerve gas?

The canisters were in sealed containers inside a giant metal box, and after they opened the big metal box, a bad guy scanned for leakage and found none.

I guess the rats breached the perimeter.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

busyba said:


> What I want to know is how did the rats get exposed to the nerve gas?
> 
> The canisters were in sealed containers inside a giant metal box, and after they opened the big metal box, a bad guy scanned for leakage and found none.
> 
> I guess the rats breached the perimeter.


I was going to mention this.. and the fact that if there were enough nerve gas released to kill that many rats that far out... I'd think it'd be enough to kill a person, or at the very least make them rather ill.

And of course, the same goes for the fact that there was supposedly enough gas released to get a chemical analysis done that proves that it's weaponized nerve gas.


----------



## fregienj (Feb 1, 2005)

I may be missing something, but I'm confused about why Spenser was tracking Jack from the server room. I thought all he knew was that he was letting in the tech guy to put a tap on the servers. He didn't know that Jack was a target. So why was he looking at video of Jack?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I was going to mention this.. and the fact that if there were enough nerve gas released to kill that many rats that far out... I'd think it'd be enough to kill a person, or at the very least make them rather ill.
> 
> And of course, the same goes for the fact that there was supposedly enough gas released to get a chemical analysis done that proves that it's weaponized nerve gas.


Not sure how the rats were exposed initially, but as for your other questions, I basically assumed:

1) The gas that killed the rats dissipated before any humans were exposed, or an extremely tiny amount of gas is needed to kill a rat, so little that the amount is not enough to make an human feel anything, and

2) They got the readings for the weaponized gas from the rat's bloodstream - since their little hearts would have stopped pumping at the time of death, the blood would still have contained whatever ppm of gas that killed them.

I'm certainly no scientist, but those explanations are at least plausible to me.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

fregienj said:


> I may be missing something, but I'm confused about why Spenser was tracking Jack from the server room. I thought all he knew was that he was letting in the tech guy to put a tap on the servers. He didn't know that Jack was a target. So why was he looking at video of Jack?


Walt called Spenser and told him Jack is a priority.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

I thought all along that Chloe's boytoy didn't know that Walt was a bad guy, and while I know anything's possible, I'm convinced that he believed he was just working for the White House.

I agree that Audrey's less annoying than she was last season, but of all the characters that have come and gone, I don't see why they chose to keep her over certain others.

Perhaps President Keeler is in some sort of coma, and will wake up some time today. Maybe Logan will have botched things so badly by dinner time, that Keeler will wake up, reclaim his powers, and save the day... with Jack, of course. Just a theory - it could certainly just be a plot hole that they never said what happened to him.

Didn't the hobbit say last week (whenever he first showed up) that he was from "district?" Which I assumed was some new layer in the unit/division/whatever structure. Now this week he (or someone) said he was from "division," which of course we're very familiar with, although we have no idea what it is. Did I hear wrong last week?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

We only get to see division in day 6.  My guess is audrey is there because she needed work and committed to the show. Too bad Kim Bauer couldn't do the same.


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

They had Tony in the clinic at CTU? They must have quite a medical staff there, I thought his injuries were fairly severe. Of course, I suppose he has to heal up pretty fast in order to be at Jack's side before the day is done. 

Loved the exchange between Chloe and Edgar. Chamomile tea indeed!


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

They seem to change names every 6 hours or so so Tony might get back to action by hour 6 or 7 or could wait till hour 12.

Tony also could pull through quicker because like Jack he has a pretty thick head.

Maybe they beefed up medical after losing patients in the last crisis.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Granny said:


> They had Tony in the clinic at CTU? They must have quite a medical staff there, I thought his injuries were fairly severe.


They actually explained that one. The reasoning was that Tony is a target, and will remain a target at a normal hospital. He's at CTU because they can't protect him at a regular hospital. You can buy it or not, but at least they addressed it.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

hefe said:


> They shouldn't have named him Walt. As I bounce between 24 and Lost threads, I get confused...


And Jack, too.
I was reading the Lost threads, and forgot Matt Fox's name was Jack, too, and had to double check which thread I was in.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

aindik said:


> They actually explained that one. The reasoning was that Tony is a target, and will remain a target at a normal hospital. He's at CTU because they can't protect him at a regular hospital. You can buy it or not, but at least they addressed it.


Yeah, like they can protect him so much better at "Moles are Us".


----------



## Uther (Dec 21, 2001)

allan said:


> Yeah, like they can protect him so much better at "Moles are Us".


It's ok... he's inside the "hard perimeter".


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I liked Chloe's "...crawling into my bed..." line. That was so out of character for her, yet it somehow fit. Her suspicions of Spencer, looking into what he was doing, and especially reporting it immediately (when has THAT ever happened on this show) indicated that she has learned something since being on 24 for more than one season.

They have mentioned in passing "division" several times in the past, even season one, I believe (I could be wrong, it WAS five years ago). Every time someone comes from division, it is trouble, and bad news. Lynn is going to be bad news.

Is Tony coming back, or will he be in that coma for the whole episode?

And for the million dollar question, when is "Forever Knight" Nathanson going to realize that jack isn't just going to die for him like he wants, so he feels compelled to kidnap Kim to use as leverage? I just see it coming, and all I can ask is, what impossibly stupid things are the writers going to have her do this time? [For the record, I hope I'm wrong, but I can see it happening.]

I think Audry can take Diane. Let 'em fight over him.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

bruinfan said:


> And Jack, too.
> I was reading the Lost threads, and forgot Matt Fox's name was Jack, too, and had to double check which thread I was in.


Jack










Jack










Jack


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Jack


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

> originally posted by *loubol*
> Walt saw the the first lady's boob!


Walt sees President Logan all the time.


----------



## Uther (Dec 21, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> Walt sees President Logan all the time.


CUMB!

(Chuckle Under My Breath - I almost never actually LOL, you know.)


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Uther said:


> CUMB!
> 
> (Chuckle Under My Breath - I almost never actually LOL, you know.)


I initally didn't see the "B" and thought "TMI!!!"


----------



## Deekeryu (Sep 20, 2005)

Is Spencer free from what he did since he thought he worked for the White House?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Deekeryu said:


> Is Spencer free from what he did since he thought he worked for the White House?


No, but they may use him for more intel. Maybe a sting.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Deekeryu said:


> Is Spencer free from what he did since he thought he worked for the White House?


Tony Almeida was charged with treason for actions taken trying to save his wife's life. You think intentions matter one bit in the 24 universe? Yeah, they'll milk him for whatever he's worth in order to bust Walt, but tomorrow he's off to Federal PMITA prison.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jeff125va said:


> Tony Almeida was charged with treason for actions taken trying to save his wife's life. You think intentions matter one bit in the 24 universe? Yeah, they'll milk him for whatever he's worth in order to bust Walt, but tomorrow he's off to Federal PMITA prison.


Tony didn't have the "following orders" defense Spenser has.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

aindik said:


> Tony didn't have the "following orders" defense Spenser has.


The lack of criminal intent certainly mitigates things quite a bit; I don't know if it absolves him completely.

Being sympathetic, however, he should be able to make a favorable deal in exchange for cooperation.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

Two points:

1. Why does the nerve center of the U.S. Anti-Terrorism effort employ guards from the same temp agency that handles security at the Boise Galleria, and then dress them in even worse uniforms?

2. Sean Astin is badly miscast as the new director. Too young, too much of a benign, teddy bear aura.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

anom said:


> 2. Sean Astin is badly miscast as the new director. Too young, too much of a benign, teddy bear aura.


I think this works, actually.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I think this works, actually.


But you're just a pervy hobbit fancier.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

busyba said:


> But you're just a pervy hobbit fancier.


So?

I mean, no!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm cautiously optimistic about this season. It seems a little better than the last few. However, there still are some problems for me...

But the perimeter breach is not one of them. I thought the point was that they searched all nearby buildings and then everyone moved in. During the chaos of the hostages escaping, they didn't have people on all the exit points because the terrorists were dead and they were dealing with the aftermath. It still is sloppy work but not THAT sloppy.

I don't get the rat thing either. Perhaps they tested the nerve gas out when they stashed it down there, whoever "they" are.

They seem to be tweaking the lady in peril plot this season. They mixed elements of kim (minus hot-ness) and the crazy daughter, and added a bit of michelle forbes in.

Whatever happened to dennis hopper? I was thinking he might be the bad guy, but I can't recall if they killed him or not.

I wonder how many episodes it will take for me to get over the rolling of eyes I do each week when remembering the whole "everyone is too stupid to get what jack means by flank 2 except some new guy" thing or the "why is an apparently 35 year old actor playing a 15 year old kid" thing?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

anom said:


> Two points:
> 
> 1. Why does the nerve center of the U.S. Anti-Terrorism effort employ guards from the same temp agency that handles security at the Boise Galleria, and then dress them in even worse uniforms?


You don't think there's significance to the fact that the security guards wear red shirts?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Whatever happened to dennis hopper? I was thinking he might be the bad guy, but I can't recall if they killed him or not.


Jack definitely killed him at the end of that season. It was on a pier in a shipyard and was right before the Nina/Terri scene that ended S1.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Whatever happened to dennis hopper? I was thinking he might be the bad guy, but I can't recall if they killed him or not.


He's not only merely dead, he's really most sincerely dead.

(and thus concludes my homage to "Scrubs" )


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

That's unfortunate. But maybe the guy faked his death and there is hope yet. Body double with extensive plastic surgery and DNA retro virus or something. Otherwise my post looks stupid.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

aindik said:


> Tony didn't have the "following orders" defense Spenser has.


I'm just saying I don't think that any defense would matter, if there's any consistency in the 24 universe. If acting under duress to save your wife's life isn't an excuse, I'm not convinced that following orders would be. In any case, since it's the CTU guys that have him in custody, I don't think they're going to take too kindly to someone who was checking up on them even if it had been legitimate; the fact that he was working with a terrorist conspirator, whether he knew it or not, I'll be surprised if he gets out of the interrogation room any time soon. Then again, nothing should surprise me in this show.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

jeff125va said:


> I'm just saying I don't think that any defense would matter, if there's any consistency in the 24 universe.
> 
> <rest of quote rendered irrelevant by first sentence...>


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

jeff125va said:


> I'm just saying I don't think that any defense would matter, if there's any consistency in the 24 universe. If acting under duress to save your wife's life isn't an excuse, I'm not convinced that following orders would be.


One is "putting your personal interest ahead of the interests of the country," and one isn't.



jeff125va said:


> In any case, since it's the CTU guys that have him in custody, I don't think they're going to take too kindly to someone who was checking up on them even if it had been legitimate; the fact that he was working with a terrorist conspirator, whether he knew it or not, I'll be surprised if he gets out of the interrogation room any time soon. Then again, nothing should surprise me in this show.


As far as he knew, he was working for the White House, which has at least indirect authority over CTU operations. Assuming they believe him, I don't think they'll torture him. They'll use him for information, once they figure out that his contact in the White House is conspiring with terrorists. And, he'll probably freely give the information once he figures out that Walt was lying to him. But, at the end of the day, I don't think he'll be arrested or fired.


----------



## BetterYeti (Aug 24, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> I wonder how many episodes it will take for me to get over the rolling of eyes I do each week when remembering the whole "everyone is too stupid to get what jack means by flank 2 except some new guy" thing or the "why is an apparently 35 year old actor playing a 15 year old kid" thing?


Actually, the actor who plays Derek is only 17 according to IMDB. Better than usual for Hollywood.



TAsunder said:


> That's unfortunate. But maybe the guy faked his death and there is hope yet. Body double with extensive plastic surgery and DNA retro virus or something. Otherwise my post looks stupid.


The Dennis Hopper character may be dead, but his accent was simply just too outrageous to die. So maybe someone else will come back channeling "Wictor Dwazen."


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

That is the oldest looking 17 year old I've seen in quite a while, if so.

I was worried after the first few hours that they were going to overuse and misuse the term "data mining" because they used it several times. Since then it hasn't shown up much, and we are back to "opening sockets". Now I sort of miss it.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> That is the oldest looking 17 year old I've seen in quite a while, if so.
> 
> I was worried after the first few hours that they were going to overuse and misuse the term "data mining" because they used it several times. Since then it hasn't shown up much, and we are back to "opening sockets". Now I sort of miss it.


At least they aren't refreshing hard drives.

Greg


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Personally, I could have done without the soap opera drama between Jack & Audrey. It was just a bit too much.

I continue to hope that the President who was in the plane crash comes to the rescue. I'm sick of the idiot.

Once again Chloe has some of the best lines.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> Once again Chloe has some of the best lines.


And she has the best face to deliver those lines. Who else could pull that off?


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

newsposter said:


> And she has the best face to deliver those lines. Who else could pull that off?


Remember how much we all loved Chloe last season when she pulled out the automatic rifle and blew 'em all away! Ahhh, good times.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

May I ask a silly question? Since I didn't watch S3, I'm not up on the problems that President Keeler had. How long ago was he elected (in 24 time)? I know it's been 18 months between S3 and S4.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Delta13 said:


> May I ask a silly question? Since I didn't watch S3, I'm not up on the problems that President Keeler had. How long ago was he elected (in 24 time)? I know it's been 18 months between S3 and S4.


The current season is S5. Keeler was elected between S3 and S4. In S3, he was campaigning against Palmer, and Palmer quit the race, in part to cover up a scandal, and in part because his ex-wife had been killed. I think the time between S3 and S4 was also 18 months, though it's not clear how long there was between S3 and the election.

In S4, Air Force One was shot down by a military jet that was stolen by terrorists. Keeler survived, but was comatose as that day ended. It's now 18 months later, and we've not yet been told what happened to him.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

I will repeat again that it is not unbelievable that if Keeler had woke up and realized he'd just been on the Presidential plane that was shot down and that resulted in the death of his son, that he wouldn't be running back to the Oval Office.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks! And I can't count either, which I guess is why I needed help.  What I wondering was if Keeler's term had expired, if enough time had passed. Once his term is up it doesn't matter how recovered he is.

Looks like they're gonna need another replacement Prez, cause this one don't look like he's gonna make it all the way through.


----------



## vman (Feb 9, 2001)

jeff125va said:


> I'm just saying I don't think that any defense would matter, if there's any consistency in the 24 universe. If acting under duress to save your wife's life isn't an excuse, I'm not convinced that following orders would be. In any case, since it's the CTU guys that have him in custody, I don't think they're going to take too kindly to someone who was checking up on them even if it had been legitimate; the fact that he was working with a terrorist conspirator, whether he knew it or not, I'll be surprised if he gets out of the interrogation room any time soon. Then again, nothing should surprise me in this show.


Why is Chloe back at work then?


----------

